# The pub and P&L feedback/comments



## Flying_Monkey (5 Jul 2011)

I'm not quite sure I get the point of changing P&L to 'The Pub', and getting rid of everything that's ever been posted in P&L. Is The Pub going to be moderated differently from P&L? Surely, even if more or different people decide to join up, it will just be exactly the same (whether you think that's good or bad) eventually...


----------



## Tim Bennet. (5 Jul 2011)

Have I missed something here? What is 'This Pub' thing?

And are we allowed to ask why this is happening? 
Has something triggered this eradication of P&L?
How will this new arrangement be any different?

Someone in this thread seemed very emphatic that this is not a replacement for P&L, so what is it about P&L that won't be allowed in the new place? 
If you didn't think there was much wrong with the old place are you supposed to just go away?


----------



## madpensioner (6 Jul 2011)

I have only 47 posts - but I was a Pub landlord for 20 years - and I know Im a pensioner but I still hold a license - afterall I can serve when things get 
busy - wash glasses - I can even change a barrel - so please let me in

ps - I would like time off for cycling

LEIGH


----------



## asterix (6 Jul 2011)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I'm not quite sure I get the point of changing P&L to 'The Pub', and getting rid of everything that's ever been posted in P&L. Is The Pub going to be moderated differently from P&L? Surely, even if more or different people decide to join up, it will just be exactly the same (whether you think that's good or bad) eventually...



Here's my guess.

Maybe the Pub will have a better ambience? Be more inclusive of the forum as a whole? P&L doesn't exactly have a good reputation - is that a desirable and positive state of affairs?

There are those in P&L who are rarely if ever seen posting on other parts of this cycling forum. Why is that?

Let us hope for better things!


----------



## theclaud (6 Jul 2011)

Am I imagining it, or have quite a few posts disappeared from this thread?

I thought I asked a question, but I'll ask it again. Will past content from P&L disappear completely rather than just being locked or archived, i.e. not show up in searches of any kind?


----------



## Dan B (6 Jul 2011)

theclaud said:


> Am I imagining it, or have quite a few posts disappeared from this thread?
> 
> I thought I asked a question, but I'll ask it again. Will past content from P&L disappear completely rather than just being locked or archived, i.e. not show up in searches of any kind?


I think you may have asked it in a different thread (there are now several on this subject) - I remember reading it but don't remember where.

After the demise of ACF I decided never again to post anything I might want to keep on someone else's forum but instead to put it somewhere under my own control. As things turned out I never again posted anything worth keeping _anywhere_, but the principle is a good one.


----------



## theclaud (6 Jul 2011)

Dan B said:


> I think you may have asked it in a different thread (there are now several on this subject) - I remember reading it but don't remember where.
> 
> After the demise of ACF I decided never again to post anything I might want to keep on someone else's forum but instead to put it somewhere under my own control. *As things turned out I never again posted anything worth keeping anywhere*, but the principle is a good one.



 

Yes it might have been on a different thread. Apologies for the ditziness. Maybe someone's answered it somewhere...


----------



## Norm (6 Jul 2011)

theclaud said:


> Am I imagining it, or have quite a few posts disappeared from this thread?


 Different thread.


----------



## Crackle (6 Jul 2011)

So. How is this going to be different to the old Soapbox? I'm sure it's been thought through but I'm not sure it's been spelled out.


----------



## theclaud (6 Jul 2011)

Norm said:


> Different thread.



That was a different question. I still can't find the other one.


----------



## Shaun (6 Jul 2011)

I've moved questions and comments here, as I'm removing posts from the "Access to the pub" thread once people have been granted access; it makes it easier for me to manage the PM's and usergroup updates.

Yes, P&L is being removed from view completely, so you won't be able to search it or access any of the posts/threads.

It will be retained in the database so if there's something specific you wish to search for just ask.

If there are any current threads in P&L that the regulars would like moved into the pub, just let me know and I'll oblige before closing it.

I've made the change to broaden the scope of topics and widen the audience, as well as adding an agreement that you accept there may be things of an adult nature - this will hopefully avoid any faux-offended complaints from casual onlookers!

I've also modified the usergroup settings so that I can easily exclude people from The Pub if the need arises.

Political discussion can be a _part_ of The Pub, but the pub will be about more than just political debate.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## theclaud (6 Jul 2011)

Admin said:


> Yes, P&L is being removed from view completely, so you won't be able to search it or access any of the posts/threads.
> 
> It will be retained in the database so if there's something specific you wish to search for just ask



Thanks. There's nothing I'm particularly looking for at the moment, but I use the search a lot (not specifically within P&L, but that's where the best results come from). When I recall an interesting discussion of a subject and want to have a quick recap of what was said (before doing it all over again ), for example. Often based on vague memories of the "Canrider wrote something about such-and-such a subject" or "I think it was in the same thread in which Dellzeqq mentioned Rachmaninov". Such is the snippetty nature of memory (although the search function was superior in the previous version of the forum). A lot of my favourite posters generate most of their content within P&L, and I just think it's a shame that most of the oeuvre of Delftse Post or Smeggers is to be stuffed in a virtual vault. I know there are plenty of vociferous advocates for a Khmer-Rouge style approach to the textual history of the forum, but I am not among them. I like the accumulation of stuff.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (6 Jul 2011)

theclaud said:


> I know there are plenty of vociferous advocates for a Khmer-Rouge style approach to the textual history of the forum, but I am not among them. I like the accumulation of stuff.



Me too. And I find it a bit odd that the idea of 'politics' seems to scare some people. It's no wonder there's so much apathy.


----------



## theclaud (7 Jul 2011)

Can we have the Coulson thread moved to The Pub, please, Shaun?


----------



## Shaun (7 Jul 2011)

theclaud said:


> Can we have the Coulson thread moved to The Pub, please, Shaun?



Yes, no problem. I'll just let it run in P&L for a few more days thought.


----------



## slowmotion (7 Jul 2011)

Shaun, can you delete my "News of the World to close" thread? It will just create confusion when the Coulson one gets moved.


----------

